# Nolan House



## BuckMKII (Jun 16, 2013)

This old house was on the side of Hwy 83 in Morgan county. I was told it is the Nolan house and it was built in the early 1900's. The house had no trespassing signs so I took these two photos from the side of the road. If anyone has some info on this place I would love to hear it.




Nolan House by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Nolan House by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2013)

Great shots of a cool old house. I'd be interested in finding out something about that place too. 


BTW my little boy's name is Nolan!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2013)

Neat old house, here are a couple of links ....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/milkaway/756865312 

http://milkaway.smugmug.com/keyword/nolan house/837230223_C5Pj5k6#!i=712355245&k=ZJBbc2f

or contact the Morgan County, Ga. Historical society


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 17, 2013)

leo said:


> Neat old house, here are a couple of links ....
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/milkaway/756865312
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 17, 2013)

Neat shots!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 17, 2013)

If walls could talk . . .
Nice old home!  Good shots!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice shots.

Hoss


----------

